# openings on charter out of freeport



## R Willis (Jun 6, 2011)

A group of us have chartered the Blue Fin out of Freeport for Sunday July 30. It is about a 12 hr trip. We'll start out looking for Kingfish then find some shrimp boats and fish behind them for what ever action is there. Usually catch some black fin and more...
We have 4 spots available, cost is $300 plus tip and fish cleaning. If your interested PM me and I will get all the information to you.
Thanks,
RW


----------



## R Willis (Jun 6, 2011)

*Correction to trip information*

The $300 cost for the trip includes the tip, only extra needed is for fish cleaning if you want to have it done for you.
Sorry for the misinformation.
RW


----------



## FWM0103 (Oct 27, 2004)

Filled the boat this morning.

Thanks!!!


----------

